
Ask HN: How to win the Startup school fund? - ahmedaly
This is my second time participating in the startup school, which should start on Monday.<p>How can I win it&#x27;s  $15k fund? 
Is there a known recipe?
======
verdverm
Build something people want and show progress. Winning $15k is not the real
goal anyhow.

